# Problema con Ventilador



## AmadoAcevedo (Abr 8, 2014)

*T*engo un ventilador con un manómetro de tres velocidades y de ahí salen 5 cables que van *H*A*c*ia el bobinado, lo estaba limpiando y se me cortaron dos cables del bobinado y no anda mas*, *los uni empalmandolos y nada que funciona*, * quien sabe como lo puedo solucionar a ese problema. ...


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 8, 2014)

Hola AmadoAcevedo, si lo que hiciste fue empalmar el cable (alambre) de los bobinados directamente, lo más probable es que no esten haciendo contacto, ya que tienen un barniz justamente para evitar esto, tienes que raspar o lijar (con mucho cuidado) cada alambre donde se va a unir con el otro, luego los sueldas y  aislas bién  para que no se te produzca un cortocircuito.
Saludos
PD: te convendría subir fotos para que cualquiera de los foristas pueda ayudarte


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 8, 2014)

Hola, para aíslas bien, para que no se te produzca un cortocircuito NO lo encintes, usa vainas  termocontraible


----------



## solaris8 (Abr 9, 2014)

te dejo un diagrama aproximado a lo que me parese que buscas, donde dice reactancia puede que no la use si es un control de velocidad electronico....


----------

